# 23 July



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There's a march organised today in Central Cairo. The march will start at 4 pm from Tahrir Square to Abassiya and from there to Ministry of Defense. 

FCO: Further demonstrations are planned for Friday 22 July in and around Tahrir Square, Cairo and in Alexandria, and for Saturday 23 July centred on Tahrir Square and another in the Cairo district of Heliopolis centred on Roxy Square. The possibility remains of further demonstrations in other districts including Suez.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> There's a march organised today in Central Cairo. The march will start at 4 pm from Tahrir Square to Abassiya and from there to Ministry of Defense.
> 
> FCO: Further demonstrations are planned for Friday 22 July in and around Tahrir Square, Cairo and in Alexandria, and for Saturday 23 July centred on Tahrir Square and another in the Cairo district of Heliopolis centred on Roxy Square. The possibility remains of further demonstrations in other districts including Suez.


Hmmmm.....any chance of this all being sorted in the next 30 yrs.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Hmmmm.....any chance of this all being sorted in the next 30 yrs.


Right now: protesters being attacked with stones and molotovs in Abbasiya, military police sporadically shooting in the air but not taking any action to stop the ensuing battle  

Reports of several injuries and the night is young as tomorrow is bank holiday...

more here

http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/17145.aspx


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Egypt Burning*

Egypt burning: Abbassiya march erupts in violence - Bikya Masr


----------

